# Worth bowhunting during the storm



## RNinND (Feb 26, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience hunting in a snow storm. My blind is in a protected area. Do you think deer will be moving or just tucked in to weather the storm?


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

It could be awesome hunting in the snow.....a storm though might not be the best. Deer really don't like the wind. I would think if it's just snowing or raining and not much wind then get your butt out there! Can't shoot a deer sitting inside, under a blanket, watching the Outdoor Channel!!!! Good luck!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Had a big guy walk by last night in the t-storms. There was strikes all over the place, and big booms but he still came by with his nose on the ground!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Typically deer movement is much higher before and after big storms, as opposed to during the storms. But with the rut heating up, movement might still be decent. But if it's suppose to be as bad as they're predicting (rain, sleet, 1 ft of snow and 50 mph winds) I doubt there will be much moving around.


----------



## mich746 (Nov 22, 2008)

If you are in the woods you have hope. People talk about deer moving like all the deer move at the same time. Some are bedding some are moving, deer rarelly bed down for more that 2 or 3 hours at a time.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I love hunting snow storms. Get out of the stand and hunt from the ground. Sometimes you can sneak so close it's spooky.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

i have hunted my stands when the wind has been 20 plus miles per hour and i had shot a doe that night. They need food and water no matter what. So if u r hunting them when they r on there way to get a drink or feed i would definetly be in the stand for sure


----------

